# A question for Mrs. Carolyn Hall Young or anyone else who wants to answer Re: PPI



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

I just got done reading multiple threads about the Art Series including the one from Mrs. Young regarding the art series. I have always been curious if she also designed the Powerclass Amps (gunmetal) used in Alma's Bronco in the later 90's. I got into mobile audio in 1997 and saw the Powerclass amps new, so to me they became my favorite amplifier and i owned and ran almost every single model of them over the years (beginning with the PC225 baby LoL!). I had been lucky enough to communicate with Mrs. Gates a few years back on Termpro forum and she confirmed that the Powerclass version of her bronco was her favorite, as was the Art version! So anyways, the Art amps were beautiful and i owned a A1200 and A404 that i tapped and set up for water cooling as i just had to try the Powerclass's predecessor and i am curious as to if the Powerclass were designed by the same people as teh arts or was it after a company switchover to new hands (i hope not) LoL. Thanks a ton for your time!

FYI - Possibly i could score some brownie points among the Art Series Enthusiasts by metnioning that although the 1st Gen powerclas amps (and only the gunmetal ones! from '97 and '98) are probably my favorite amps for their internal heatsink fins and central mounted circuit board with fan in middle, their sleek low profile shape), i do happen to have an art amp keychain on my keys in my pocket now as well as a beautiful mint art series poster (with the clouds and floating art amps, i love it!) hanging in my garage! Framed! LoL!!!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

She didn't "design" ANY of the amps... 

She created the artwork for the ART amps and that was the extent of her roll.... made her famous to us, but IIRC she had no other roll beyond the ART series artwork... 

If you look in the PPi collector thread, she's been here.. who knows how much she frequents though...


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

She did more than just the artwork for the Art series amps. Pretty much all of the graphics design work at PPI was done by her. 

By 97-98 I believe she had left, along with a number of other PPI folk, to form Xtant. 

I would suggest using the contact links in her posts to get in touch with her, she seems to have a pretty good history of replying to emails and really has a genuine love of her work from that time.


----------



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cool guys, thanks!


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

loveofmusic said:


> Wow. I had no idea.


Yeah, this was new to me too. Very cool to learn more about the backend of one of the more beloved brands in the industry


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

but I thought Dave Brimer was responsible for all the ART graphics????


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

alachua said:


> She did more than just the artwork for the Art series amps. Pretty much all of the graphics design work at PPI was done by her.


That I didn't know... I thought it was just the "art" artwork... my bad..


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> That I didn't know... I thought it was just the "art" artwork... my bad..


Dear Gentlemen of DIYMA,
Hello to all of you, and especially Jason and Bret. Look for my other postings if you want more in-depth details about the history of the heart of PPI. I did all the visual design and art for old PPI and Xtant, (including Art Amp heat sinks, DCX etc., the Xtant body, and older speaker forms,) but not, obviously, the brilliant guts. As always, those of us who worked with love and passion, are moved that you still care. Many of you stayed with us as the soul of the original Precision Power made the transition to Xtant, and later, when the core group moved on to JL Audio, for which each of us will always be grateful.
Once again, I send you love and thanks.
Adios, amigos!
Carolyn Hall Young


----------



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you Mrs. Young! I truly appreciate you taking the time to answer my post. I'll have to dig through your other posts as you suggested to learn more about Precision Power's beginnings. Being a "minor" collector of the equipment i was obsessed with for years back in my car audio times, i have become very interested in what went into the equipment design and all. I'm also an electronics hobbyist, i began electrical engineering in school but was overwhelmed by the math courses and ended up later finnishing in medical imaging instead. I still sort of regret that even though i do like my career. I find it kind of funny that JL and PPI were always my favorite companies...PPI amps driving JL woofers...yet i never had the slightest clue that the old heart of PPI had moved to JL Audio LoL!!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Carolyn Hall Young said:


> Dear Gentlemen of DIYMA,
> Hello to all of you, and especially Jason and Bret. Look for my other postings if you want more in-depth details about the history of the heart of PPI. I did all the visual design and art for old PPI and Xtant, (including Art Amp heat sinks, DCX etc., the Xtant body, and older speaker forms,) but not, obviously, the brilliant guts. As always, those of us who worked with love and passion, are moved that you still care. Many of you stayed with us as the soul of the original Precision Power made the transition to Xtant, and later, when the core group moved on to JL Audio, for which each of us will always be grateful.
> Once again, I send you love and thanks.
> Adios, amigos!
> Carolyn Hall Young


Carolyn,
Thanks for the mention.
I truly enjoyed our phone call on Monday.
I look forward to a time when you can spend some time posting about the good ol' days at PPI again.
Say hi to Warren,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ban Hammer (Jun 26, 2010)

I need to catch up with Carolyn. Glad to see she still comes around the board.
Maybe I'll shoot her an e-mail.
I think the last time we chatted over the phone was once the Brimer fiasco was settled on the forums. 
What a mess that was! Yikes.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Ban Hammer said:


> I need to catch up with Carolyn. Glad to see she still comes around the board.
> Maybe I'll shoot her an e-mail.
> I think the last time we chatted over the phone was once the Brimer fiasco was settled on the forums.
> What a mess that was! Yikes.


That was an unbelievable nightmare.
Carolyn, one of the sweetest and most giving people I have ever met, had to deal that dirtbag.
I am truly a better person for having been lucky enough to be her friend.

Since CHY will likely read this I will soften my language, but he turned out to be 100 times worse than anything posted by or about him here.
Come to find out he is still manipulating family members in his life.
Snake is a snake is a snake.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ban Hammer (Jun 26, 2010)

It's STILL going on?
I know a whole bunch of info about that guy that was brought to light in the coming weeks/months after what happened here. I'm privy to some of the info. 
Looks like I most definitely need to catch up with Carolyn!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Carolyn Hall Young said:


> Dear Gentlemen of DIYMA,
> Hello to all of you, and especially Jason and Bret. Look for my other postings if you want more in-depth details about the history of the heart of PPI. I did all the visual design and art for old PPI and Xtant, (including Art Amp heat sinks, DCX etc., the Xtant body, and older speaker forms,) but not, obviously, the brilliant guts. As always, those of us who worked with love and passion, are moved that you still care. Many of you stayed with us as the soul of the original Precision Power made the transition to Xtant, and later, when the core group moved on to JL Audio, for which each of us will always be grateful.
> Once again, I send you love and thanks.
> Adios, amigos!
> Carolyn Hall Young


Carolyn,
Were you aware of these existing?
They weren't even subtle about copying the ART heatsink profile.
Can't wait to hear about this one. 
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

Carolyn Hall Young said:


> Dear Gentlemen of DIYMA,
> Hello to all of you, and especially Jason and Bret. Look for my other postings if you want more in-depth details about the history of the heart of PPI. I did all the visual design and art for old PPI and Xtant, (including Art Amp heat sinks, DCX etc., the Xtant body, and older speaker forms,) but not, obviously, the brilliant guts. As always, those of us who worked with love and passion, are moved that you still care. Many of you stayed with us as the soul of the original Precision Power made the transition to Xtant, and later, when the core group moved on to JL Audio, for which each of us will always be grateful.
> Once again, I send you love and thanks.
> Adios, amigos!
> Carolyn Hall Young


You artwork will always remain my personal favorite. From the AM series, through all your later work. Thanks for the audio art.


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Carolyn,
> Were you aware of these existing?
> They weren't even subtle about copying the ART heatsink profile.
> Can't wait to hear about this one.
> ...


I was vaguely aware, too busy doing my own work. There were several companies copying us shamelessly, but I always respected our customers enough to believe that they would know the difference between what was original, inside and out, and what was not. I received calls from other manufacturers who were kind enough to tell me that my work inspired them. It was more than a little weird when they said that they were trying to move their identities towards the direction we had taken. Remember that my mindset is art, not commerce, and so we chose to move forward, without looking back. I yearned to be inspired by others in the industry. Mimicry is flattering, but not inspiring.

When MTX had just taken over Xtant, Loyd Ivey and I were walking through CES, and came across so many PPI knock offs that it was absurd. Lloyd, who loved to sue people, offered to sue everyone for me (I owned the copy right for the shape and the art). I said, "no." 

It's kind of sad, isn't it. They could only 'sort of' get the form, but not the soul. I do like the vent holes. xxoo chy


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

Mike_Dee said:


> You artwork will always remain my personal favorite. From the AM series, through all your later work. Thanks for the audio art.


Thank you, Mike. This means much to me. XXOO chy


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Carolyn Hall Young said:


> I was vaguely aware, too busy doing my own work. There were several companies copying us shamelessly, but I always respected our customers enough to believe that they would know the difference between what was original, inside and out, and what was not. I received calls from other manufacturers who were kind enough to tell me that my work inspired them. It was more than a little weird when they said that they were trying to move their identities towards the direction we had taken. Remember that my mindset is art, not commerce, and so we chose to move forward, without looking back. I yearned to be inspired by others in the industry. Mimicry is flattering, but not inspiring.
> 
> When MTX had just taken over Xtant, Loyd Ivey and I were walking through CES, and came across so many PPI knock offs that it was absurd. Lloyd, who loved to sue people, offered to sue everyone for me (I owned the copy right for the shape and the art). I said, "no."
> 
> It's kind of sad, isn't it. They could only 'sort of' get the form, but not the soul. I do like the vent holes. xxoo chy


Classic.
I figured you knew about them.
Thanks for taking the time to answer my question. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## mhyde71 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Carolyn... we spoke once before about my role in possibly restoring some PPI amps... i havent forgotten about you, nor the discussion we had (which i enjoyed very much btw)...
But, in fact, since then I have come up with a way to restore these amps (ppi, pg, RF, etc etc) using powder coating and a hi-temp artwork transfer process. Once i get the dust settled...perhaps we can revisit the ideas we had back then and see where or what we can do with it.

check my link in signature to see some recent car audio restorations if you have chance (sadly, no PPI though).

good to see/hear from you!

matthew hyde
Brattleboro, VT


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

mhyde71 said:


> Hi Carolyn... we spoke once before about my role in possibly restoring some PPI amps... i havent forgotten about you, nor the discussion we had (which i enjoyed very much btw)...
> But, in fact, since then I have come up with a way to restore these amps (ppi, pg, RF, etc etc) using powder coating and a hi-temp artwork transfer process. Once i get the dust settled...perhaps we can revisit the ideas we had back then and see where or what we can do with it.
> 
> check my link in signature to see some recent car audio restorations if you have chance (sadly, no PPI though).
> ...


Dear Matthew,
I am thrilled to hear that you have come up with solutions. 
I am wishing you well.
XXOO Carolyn Hall Young


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

mhyde71 said:


> Hi Carolyn... we spoke once before about my role in possibly restoring some PPI amps... i havent forgotten about you, nor the discussion we had (which i enjoyed very much btw)...
> But, in fact, since then I have come up with a way to restore these amps (ppi, pg, RF, etc etc) using powder coating and a hi-temp artwork transfer process. Once i get the dust settled...perhaps we can revisit the ideas we had back then and see where or what we can do with it.
> 
> check my link in signature to see some recent car audio restorations if you have chance (sadly, no PPI though).
> ...


Saw your work over on phoenix phorum......very, very impressive.


----------



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

Carolyn Hall Young said:


> I was vaguely aware, too busy doing my own work. There were several companies copying us shamelessly, but I always respected our customers enough to believe that they would know the difference between what was original, inside and out, and what was not. I received calls from other manufacturers who were kind enough to tell me that my work inspired them. It was more than a little weird when they said that they were trying to move their identities towards the direction we had taken. Remember that my mindset is art, not commerce, and so we chose to move forward, without looking back. I yearned to be inspired by others in the industry. Mimicry is flattering, but not inspiring.
> 
> When MTX had just taken over Xtant, Loyd Ivey and I were walking through CES, and came across so many PPI knock offs that it was absurd. Lloyd, who loved to sue people, offered to sue everyone for me (I owned the copy right for the shape and the art). I said, "no."
> 
> It's kind of sad, isn't it. They could only 'sort of' get the form, but not the soul. I do like the vent holes. xxoo chy


Not nearly as cool as you guy's water pipes though!!!


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

MikeT1982 said:


> Not nearly as cool as you guy's water pipes though!!!


Thanks, Mike. 
I was trying to find something good to say about the knock off.
xxoo chy


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Mrs. Young, just sent you a private message, when you get the time.


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

PPI_GUY said:


> Mrs. Young, just sent you a private message, when you get the time.


Replied. XXOO Carolyn Hall Young


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Carolyn,

Much love to you CHY! Sharing pics of some of my prized possessions. A custom silk screened A300.2 and A600.2. Both are water cooled amps. My friend also has the matching A1200.2 from this set, but he won't sell it to me .


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

MACS said:


> Carolyn,
> 
> Much love to you CHY! Sharing pics of some of my prized possessions. A custom silk screened A300.2 and A600.2. Both are water cooled amps. My friend also has the matching A1200.2 from this set, but he won't sell it to me .


Everytime you post these I get a tingle. 
How about getting a pic of the a1200.2?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

MACS said:


> Carolyn,
> 
> Much love to you CHY! Sharing pics of some of my prized possessions. A custom silk screened A300.2 and A600.2. Both are water cooled amps. My friend also has the matching A1200.2 from this set, but he won't sell it to me .


Thank you for posting these, MACS. They are beauties. 

Would it help if I spoke with your friend, and let him know that the family ought to be kept together, for the sake of the kids? 

love to you,
Carolyn Hall Young


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Here ya go Bret and CHY  and a little info behind these rare beauties. These amps were from Alpha Audio in Japan. Probably a custom order for a show car install or something along those lines. The amps I know of are; one A300.2, two A600.2, and one A1200.2. The A300.2 has a different color arrangement, but most likely all 4 amps were from the same order since they all have the water cooled option. My friend and I own 3 of the 4 amps, but the last A600.2 was priced too high and we passed on it. The A1200.2 and A600.2 does have the circuit board graphic, but it does not really show up in my pics.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

MACS said:


> Here ya go Brett and CHY  and a little info behind these rare beauties. These amps were from Alpha Audio in Japan. Probably a custom order for a show car install or something along those lines. The amps I know of are; one A300.2, two A600.2, and one A1200.2. The A300.2 has a different color arrangement, but most likely all 4 amps were from the same order since they all have the water cooled option. My friend and I own 3 of the 4 amps, but the last A600.2 was priced too high and we passed on it. The A1200.2 and A600.2 does have the circuit board graphic, but it does not really show up in my pics.


Ok, no longer a tingle. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a "few" more of CHY's production and custom Art.2 designs in my collection, but I will save those for another day . Here is the A600.2 from a different angle. The A1200.2 looks just like it.


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

Carolyn, I was completely unaware or your work on the early Xtant shells. At the pivotal point in my car audio development a horrid salesman pushed me away from the PPI Art series (despite the fact that is what I came in wanting) so I went the Soundstream path since the people selling those were more helpful.

I did however fall in love with those early Xtants a few years later and snatched a few up of those and I'm still in love with their design. Just wanted to let you know that were a few fans of that work too.


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

Sleeves said:


> Carolyn, I was completely unaware or your work on the early Xtant shells. At the pivotal point in my car audio development a horrid salesman pushed me away from the PPI Art series (despite the fact that is what I came in wanting) so I went the Soundstream path since the people selling those were more helpful.
> 
> I did however fall in love with those early Xtants a few years later and snatched a few up of those and I'm still in love with their design. Just wanted to let you know that were a few fans of that work too.


Thank you, Sleeves. You move me.
XXOO Carolyn Hall Young


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Well, in all my years.......

I never had any idea who was behind the design on the art series amps. Truly one of my favs. No wonder I liked the looks of the Xtant amps too, same person. I must say thanks for some great products. I will admit though, I was torn back in the day between the PPI Art series amps and the LANZAR Opti series amps. My subs were LANZAR Pro series 12LP's so sorry to say I went with the LANZARs. I have no regrets, but I would love to have a 404 or a 300/600/1200 Art. Dying to get my hands on an Xtant 604 or more so a 3300X.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

mhyde71 said:


> Hi Carolyn... we spoke once before about my role in possibly restoring some PPI amps... i havent forgotten about you, nor the discussion we had (which i enjoyed very much btw)...
> But, in fact, since then I have come up with a way to restore these amps (ppi, pg, RF, etc etc) using powder coating and a hi-temp artwork transfer process. Once i get the dust settled...perhaps we can revisit the ideas we had back then and see where or what we can do with it.
> 
> check my link in signature to see some recent car audio restorations if you have chance (sadly, no PPI though).
> ...


I'd like to know more about your method for getting original 'screened' artwork on amps/processors. PM, if you'd like.

Carolyn, I'm still on my path to success. Just thought you'd like to know that you spurred me on to follow my dreams. Just signed a contract with a distributor for my first internationally distributed product. Non-audio, sadly, but it's a foot in the door and cash in the coffers.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I am toying w/the idea of getting a LANZAR Opti160/100Q to match the Opti150 I have in the wifes car, but now I'm reconsidering after ready this thread again, and am now looking for an A204, maybe an A404. Idk just yet, but aside from the HU and the front speakers it will be an OS build.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

smgreen20 said:


> I am toying w/the idea of getting a LANZAR Opti160/100Q to match the Opti150 I have in the wifes car, but now I'm reconsidering after ready this thread again, and am now looking for an A204, maybe an A404. Idk just yet, but aside from the HU and the front speakers it will be an OS build.


Post pics if you go the imfamous Art route. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Carolyn Hall Young said:


> Dear Matthew,
> I am thrilled to hear that you have come up with solutions.
> I am wishing you well.
> XXOO Carolyn Hall Young


Matt,
I still have that PPI 2350DM that I want you to redo, I have been saving your emails, I have just had some other projects take priority. If your ready to do it we can get started on that project and make it a christmas present to myself. 

Mrs Young,
I sounds like you are accepting of people doing restoration work on the older PPI amps including redoing the art as required. Is that the case and if so thank you for allowing us to live in the 90s again with our "old school" car audio.

Mark


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

mhyde71 said:


> Hi Carolyn... we spoke once before about my role in possibly restoring some PPI amps... i havent forgotten about you, nor the discussion we had (which i enjoyed very much btw)...
> But, in fact, since then I have come up with a way to restore these amps (ppi, pg, RF, etc etc) using powder coating and a hi-temp artwork transfer process. Once i get the dust settled...perhaps we can revisit the ideas we had back then and see where or what we can do with it.
> 
> check my link in signature to see some recent car audio restorations if you have chance (sadly, no PPI though).
> ...


Matt - I have a couple Soundstream Reference series amplifiers I'd like to have redone. Do you have artwork for them - or, rather, what can *I* do to help you get the artwork? I have experience with graphics design.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Post pics if you go the imfamous Art route.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Sorry, an Opti160 popped up on ebay and I had the $$ so I grabbed it.


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

WOW what great info I've learned from this thread!!! Guys fix those pics so I can drewl a bit....haha 
Mrs. Young your art work is fantastic!!


----------

